# Gentoo/FreeBSD

## ringhiogattuso

Ero tentato di passare da Gentoo a Free BSD

Poi ho scoperto questo progetto

In parole povere: è come gentoo (portage tree e compilare) oppure ha qualche altra caratteristica?

Grazie per le info

----------

## Ic3M4n

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gentoo-alt/bsd/fbsd/

credo che per iniziare questa pagina sia d'obbligo.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

in poche parole si tratta di freebsd con portage e i gentoo-tools

----------

## ringhiogattuso

Ma ci sono ancora i vantaggi di compilare il codice specificatamente per la propria architettura?

----------

## Kernel78

 *ringhiogattuso wrote:*   

> Ma ci sono ancora i vantaggi di compilare il codice specificatamente per la propria architettura?

 

Beh, a dire il vero grandi vantaggi nel compilare per la propria architettura non ce ne sono mai stati, distro binarie come suse e redhat hanno team di ingeneri che vengono pagati per scoprire quali cflags sono migliori per un singolo pacchetto infatti risultano spesso essere più veloci di gentoo.

L'enorme vantaggio di compilare ogni cosa arriva con le dipendenze, in una distro binaria ti vengono installate TUTTE le possibili dipendenze di un pacchetto e sono abilitate tutte le funzionalità anche quelle che a noi non interessano e non useremo mai mentre in gentoo grazie alle USE siamo noi a decidere quali funzionalità ci interessano e vogliamo usare e quali non ci interessano e preferiamo evitare.

----------

## lucapost

@ProT-0-TypE

cosa intendi con gentoo-tools?

----------

## ringhiogattuso

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *ringhiogattuso wrote:*   Ma ci sono ancora i vantaggi di compilare il codice specificatamente per la propria architettura? 
> 
> Beh, a dire il vero grandi vantaggi nel compilare per la propria architettura non ce ne sono mai stati, distro binarie come suse e redhat hanno team di ingeneri che vengono pagati per scoprire quali cflags sono migliori per un singolo pacchetto infatti risultano spesso essere più veloci di gentoo.
> 
> L'enorme vantaggio di compilare ogni cosa arriva con le dipendenze, in una distro binaria ti vengono installate TUTTE le possibili dipendenze di un pacchetto e sono abilitate tutte le funzionalità anche quelle che a noi non interessano e non useremo mai mentre in gentoo grazie alle USE siamo noi a decidere quali funzionalità ci interessano e vogliamo usare e quali non ci interessano e preferiamo evitare.

 

Si, ma farlo a mano mi da la sensazione che lo sia veramente...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> @ProT-0-TypE
> 
> cosa intendi con gentoo-tools?

 

portage

----------

## lucapost

 *ProT-0-TypE  wrote:*   

> in poche parole si tratta di freebsd con portage e i gentoo-tools

 

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*   @ProT-0-TypE
> 
> cosa intendi con gentoo-tools? 
> 
> portage

 

portage = gentoo-tools ?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> portage = gentoo-tools ?

 

portage e strumenti correlati. cosa non ti è chiaro?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE  wrote:*   in poche parole si tratta di freebsd con portage e i gentoo-tools 
> 
>  *.:chrome:. wrote:*    *lucapost wrote:*   @ProT-0-TypE
> 
> cosa intendi con gentoo-tools? 
> ...

 

emerge, etc-update, rc-update ecc ecc

----------

## lucapost

se non sbaglio /sbin/rc-update Ã¨ di baselayout, quindi non di portage.

Con GBSD ho tutti gli initscript che ho con gentoo?

Ad esempio, la rete me la configuro in /etc/conf.d/net?

I demoni sono veloci ad avviarsi come dicono su *bsd, o sono "lenti" come su una gentoo standard?

Cos'ha GBSD meglio di gentoo, o peggio, riguardo le prestazioni a paritÃ  di hardware, e a processi da gestire?

E il kernel come si gestisce/compila, come su gentoo?

E' indicata per essere installata su un portatile di potenza medio/alta?

(Forse questa era da fare prima...) Quale forum di supporto considerare, quello di gentoo o freebsd? 

(...e tante altre domande ancora! Avevo paura di apripre un  topic del genere, ma visto che l'ha fatto qualcun'altro per me   :Very Happy:   )

----------

## ringhiogattuso

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (...e tante altre domande ancora! Avevo paura di apripre un  topic del genere, ma visto che l'ha fatto qualcun'altro per me    )

 

Prego

----------

## Luca89

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> se non sbaglio /sbin/rc-update Ã¨ di baselayout, quindi non di portage.

 

si, baselayout fa parte dei fantomatici "gentoo-tools".

 *Quote:*   

> Con GBSD ho tutti gli initscript che ho con gentoo?
> 
> Ad esempio, la rete me la configuro in /etc/conf.d/net?

 

Si

 *Quote:*   

> I demoni sono veloci ad avviarsi come dicono su *bsd, o sono "lenti" come su una gentoo standard?

 

La seconda, il gestore degli script di avvio è sempre il baselayout di Gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> Cos'ha GBSD meglio di gentoo, o peggio, riguardo le prestazioni a paritÃ  di hardware, e a processi da gestire?

 

Usa un sistema il più possibile basato sui tool FreeBSD: kernel, librerie C, utility varie. Come prestazioni non saprei.

 *Quote:*   

> E il kernel come si gestisce/compila, come su gentoo?

 

No, il kernel è FreeBSD.

 *Quote:*   

> E' indicata per essere installata su un portatile di potenza medio/alta?

 

IMHO no, Linux ha un miglior supporto per la multimedialità secondo me visto che è più diffuso, poi dipende da quello che devi fare e da quanta voglia hai di testare e segnalare bug (non dimentichiamo che il progetto è ancora in fase di testing, non c'è alcun pacchetto marcato stabile).

 *Quote:*   

> (Forse questa era da fare prima...) Quale forum di supporto considerare, quello di gentoo o freebsd? 

 

E' un progetto Gentoo, quindi credo che vada bene questo forum.

----------

## lucapost

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> IMHO no, Linux ha un miglior supporto per la multimedialitï¿½ secondo me visto che ï¿½ piï¿½ diffuso, 
> 
> 

 

Non capisco, avere portage, e quindi tutti i sofware disponibili per gentoo, secondo me equivale uguale multimedialitÃ . Sbaglio?

A questo punto deduco che ci sia una gestione dei profili simil gentoo.

Cosa  si trova di meglio in GBSD, oltre alle caratteristiche giÃ  indicate nel topic, per un'utente desktop? e per un server?

Qualcuno sa confrontare i due sistemi operativi in base alla sua esperienza con entrambi? 

Ritengo che quelle che possano essere le differenze piÃ¹ scontate/insignificanti siano forse le piÃ¹ interessanti per chi come me non ha mai  provato un sistema *bsd.

----------

## Luca89

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Non capisco, avere portage, e quindi tutti i sofware disponibili per gentoo, secondo me equivale uguale multimedialitÃ . Sbaglio?

 

Mi riferisco ai vari driver per schede wireless, schede video, schede audio & co, oltre a software binario commerciale precompilato per linux.

 *Quote:*   

> A questo punto deduco che ci sia una gestione dei profili simil gentoo.

 

niente simil, i pacchetti di freebsd sono inclusi nel portage ufficiale, quindi Ã¨ una Gentoo a tutto gli effetti.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Non capisco, avere portage, e quindi tutti i sofware disponibili per gentoo, secondo me equivale uguale multimedialità.

 

non capisco il nesso con la multimedialità.

portage e tool annessi gestiscono il sistema e l'installazione del software, quindi la manutenzione del sistema, che alla fine è l'aspetto davvero importante. qual'è il nesso con la multimedialità

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> A questo punto deduco che ci sia una gestione dei profili simil gentoo.

 

profili?

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Cosa  si trova di meglio in GBSD, oltre alle caratteristiche giÃ  indicate nel topic, per un'utente desktop? e per un server?

 

FreeBSD è un sistema operativo. Linux è un altro sistema operativo

Non sarebbe molto diverso chiedersi cosa si trova di meglio in Windows piuttosto che in Linux, o in OSX piuttosto che in Windows. sono semplicemente sistemi operativi diversi. Ognuno può avere preferenze diverse e trovarsi meglio con uno piuttosto che con l'altro.

Personalmente credo che Linux sia più adatto ad un'utenza desktop, ma è solo una mia opinione personale che chiunque potrebbe confutare in qualunque momento.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Qualcuno sa confrontare i due sistemi operativi in base alla sua esperienza con entrambi? 

 

sicoramente ma sarebbe un giudizio falsato dalle proprie attitudini ed abitudini.

l'unica cosa sensata è cacciarsi in testa che sono due cose estremamente diverse, e leggersi un confronto TECNICO sulle differenze a livello di kernel, librerie, gestione di processi, ecc...

----------

## Kernel78

Sostanzialmente sono d'accordo con .:chrome:. (tranne l'affiancamento a windows, almeno linux e freebsd sono entrambi posix  :Wink:  ).

Richiedere un confronto tra i due sistemi sarebbe come richiedere un confronto tra il gelato al cioccolato e un piatto di spaghetti alla puttanesca ...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Sostanzialmente sono d'accordo con .:chrome:. (tranne l'affiancamento a windows, almeno linux e freebsd sono entrambi posix  ).

 

lo so che è un paragone audace... ma era per rendere l'idea  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *lucapost wrote:*   A questo punto deduco che ci sia una gestione dei profili simil gentoo. 
> 
> profili?
> ...

 

Questa tua domanda non l'ho capita.

Ovviamente in GBSD sono presenti i profili di portage, come Ã¨ stato piÃ¹ volte chiarito nel topic, mi c'Ã¨ voluto un pÃ² per farmelo entrare.

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente credo che Linux sia piï¿½ adatto ad un'utenza desktop
> 
> 

 

Quali esperienze ti inducono a dire questo, perchÃ¨ preferisci Gentoo a GBSD in ambiente desktop?

Sicuramente in modo molto incompleto, io mi ritengo in grado di confrontare Gentoo con Winzoz in ambiente desktop.

Fatti non pugnette.

[OT]

Se qualcuno ritiene che le mie domande siano poste in modo poco chiaro, il miglior modo per censurarmi Ã¨ non rispondere.

Io eviterei commenti sulla "bontÃ " delle domande. 

Sono il primo a riformulare una domanda esplicitamente ritenuta poco chiara.

[/OT]

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Quali esperienze ti inducono a dire questo, perchÃ¨ preferisci Gentoo a GBSD in ambiente desktop?

 

prima di tutto, chiariamo una cosa "Gentoo" non è Linux, e "GBSD" non è FreeBSD.

Gentoo/Linux è una cosa (ed è la stessa cosa di tutte le distribuzioni Linux), e Gentoo/FreeBSD è un'altra (ed è la stessa cosa di FreeBSD)

quanto alla tua domanda... penso questo perché il supporto hardware del kernel Linux è migliore di quello di FreeBSD ed imparagonabile con quello di OpenBSD.

Linux permette più libertà di personalizzazione, quindi anche di alleggerimento del sistema, per cui io personalmente ritengo sia migliore sui desktop. tutto qui (solo questo... ma non mi pare comunque poco)

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

perchè freebsd non è ugualmente alleggeribile? (anche se di base è già più "leggera" di una gentoo)

forse non ho capito bene che intendi..

Cmq sono d'accordissimo sul fatto che su un desktop linux sia meglio

----------

## X-Drum

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> perchè freebsd non è ugualmente alleggeribile? (anche se di base è già più "leggera" di una gentoo)
> 
> forse non ho capito bene che intendi..
> 
> Cmq sono d'accordissimo sul fatto che su un desktop linux sia meglio

 

GFBSD resta "sbavosissima" per il versante server imho,

nulla impedisce di utilizzarla come desktop, i devels di gentoo-freebsd stanno facendo un ottimo lavoro, portando/testando

quante piu' applicazioni possono, e lavorando sull'integrazione di portage/baselayout/etc.

Questo porting è veramente promettente.

Piccola nota, per chi non lo sapesse, possiamo vantarci di avere ben 2 devels italiani in questo progetto:

Diego Pettenò  	(aka flameeyes)  	Lead

Timothy Redaelli  (aka drizzt)  	Member

provatela!!11

----------

## lucapost

Non ho mai parlato di Linux in generale. Sono interessato esclusivamente al rapporto tra Gentoo e GBSD.

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quanto alla tua domanda... penso questo perchï¿½ il supporto hardware del kernel Linux ï¿½ migliore di quello di FreeBSD ed imparagonabile con quello di OpenBSD.
> 
> 

 

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Cmq sono d'accordissimo sul fatto che su un desktop linux sia meglio

 

2 punti in favore di gentoo su un desktop(/ci aggiungo anche notebook?).

Riguardo alla "leggerezza" mi piacerebbe approfondire di piÃ¹.

Considero Gentoo una distro non leggera in quanto si porta dietro i distfiles e le compilazioni, e queste ne succhiano di risorse (figuriamoci se poi compiliamo in ram   :Laughing:  ).

Qualcosa del genere dovrebbe valere anche per GBSD.

I Portage sono gli stessi, gli aggiornamenti sono gli stessi? Almeno per le gcc facciamo finta di si.

Supponiamo anche con le stesse opzioni di compilazione e USE.

Ed ora la domanda, tempi di compilazione? Sulla stessa macchina (a paritÃ  di tutto insomma) quanto ci mette a compilare le gcc gentoo? e GBSD?

----------

## Scen

Premetto che FreeBSD devo ancora utilizzarlo, ho provato timidamente ad installarlo (la 6.0) su un pc un pò vecchiotto che ho a casa, per cui tutto quello che so l'ho letto su Internet  :Razz: 

Su notebook sicuramente (Gentoo) Linux è favorito, visto il supporto più ampio all'hardware rispetto a FreeBSD.

Un punto a favore di BDS è la gestione del software installabile:

packages = pacchetti precompilati, già pronti all'uso

ports = il nonno del nostro Portage, ovvero installazione del software da sorgenti

Per altre informazioni: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/it_IT.ISO8859-15/books/handbook/ports.html

Volevo fare un appunto a quanto scritto da qualcuno nei post precedenti:

LINUX = solo kernel

FREEBSD = sistema operativo completo

Per quanto riguarda la questione "prestazioni" non so dirti nulla, però IMHO non dovrebbero esserci grosse differenze, a parità di macchina (forse potrebbero esserci differenze nelle dimensioni degli eseguibili creati, o nella loro velocità di caricamento/esecuzione).

----------

## X-Drum

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Riguardo alla "leggerezza" mi piacerebbe approfondire di piÃ¹.
> 
> Considero Gentoo una distro non leggera in quanto si porta dietro i distfiles e le compilazioni, e queste ne succhiano di risorse (figuriamoci se poi compiliamo in ram   ).
> 
> Qualcosa del genere dovrebbe valere anche per GBSD.
> ...

 

se usi portage in GFBSD, le regole sono le stesse, il comportamento anche,

si devi compilarti i pacchetti come faresti normalmente in gentoo/linux

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I Portage sono gli stessi, gli aggiornamenti sono gli stessi? Almeno per le gcc facciamo finta di si.
> 
> Supponiamo anche con le stesse opzioni di compilazione e USE.
> ...

 

portage è portage: l'abero è il medesimo, ma non tutti i pacchetti in esso contenuti vanno bene per GFBSD o sono ancora supportati,

inoltre GFBSD richiede alcuni pacchetti specifici sempre presenti in portage (ovviamente non disponibili per gentoo/linux),

gli aggiornamenti relativi alla Gentoo toolchain (gcc & company) sono simili.

i tempi di compilazione come sempre dipendono dal tuo hardware, io non ho notato miglioramenti o perdita di performance

insomma come anche dice la mini-faq del progetto:

 *http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gentoo-alt/bsd/fbsd/index.xml wrote:*   

> Gentoo/FreeBSD aims to provide a complete FreeBSD-based system using Gentoo design principles. This means that it's going to use the Gentoo init system, administration utilities and toolchain support.

 

----------

## ringhiogattuso

Non pensavo di scatenare tutto questo putiferio con il mio post.

Cmq mi sa che non installerò subito GBSD perchè ho a disposizione un notebook e un sistema SPARC.

Lo terro sicuramente d'occhio perchè l'idea mi piace

Forse ci siamo persi di vista questo piccolo particolare

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LINUX = solo kernel
> 
> FREEBSD = sistema operativo completo
> ...

 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *ringhiogattuso wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse ci siamo persi di vista questo piccolo particolare
> 
>  *Scen wrote:*   
> ...

 

quindi?

----------

## lucapost

Rileggiendo bene tutto, nessuno ha riportato un confronto nel quale "vince" GBSD.

A questo punto mi tengo Gentoo sicuramente sul notebook, e quando mi deciderÃ² a mettere su quel benedetto serverino serio mi sa che ci sbatto su una freebsd pura.

Questa GBSD non mi stÃ  affatto convincendo.

 *ringhiogattuso wrote:*   

> Non pensavo di scatenare tutto questo putiferio con il mio post.
> 
> 

 

Ahhh, la colpa Ã¨ solo tua! Hai aperto tu questo post.

Grazie  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Questa GBSD non mi stÃ  affatto convincendo.
> 
> 

 

non capisco quest'affermazione btw:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo/FreeBSD

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gentoo-alt/bsd/fbsd/index.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-freebsd.xml

http://farragut.flameeyes.is-a-geek.org/

qui c'è tutto quello che devi sapere, in ogni caso al momento è sotto massiccio sviluppo

(quindi non ti puoi aspettare di avere subito un sistema completo e testato)

il progetto è promettente se sei curioso e ne hai la possibilità provalo (anche su un emulatore ad esempio)

cosi tu stesso ti renderai conto di cosa si parla e di quanto sia differente da freebsd, inoltre cosi potresti anche contribuire!

----------

## Luca89

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Un punto a favore di BDS è la gestione del software installabile:
> 
> packages = pacchetti precompilati, già pronti all'uso
> 
> ports = il nonno del nostro Portage, ovvero installazione del software da sorgenti
> ...

 

Non hai capito, non stiamo parlando della distribuzione FreeBSD ma di Gentoo/FreeBSD, ovvero i sorgenti di FreeBSD distribuiti con i tool Gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> Volevo fare un appunto a quanto scritto da qualcuno nei post precedenti:
> 
> LINUX = solo kernel
> 
> FREEBSD = sistema operativo completo

 

Vale di nuovo la frase che ho detto prima, Gentoo/FreeBSD è una gentoo che tenta il più possibile di sfruttare il software BSD al posto di quello GNU, ad esempio:

glibc -> librerie C di FreeBSD

coreutils -> utility base di FreeBSD

etc etc

 *Quote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda la questione "prestazioni" non so dirti nulla, però IMHO non dovrebbero esserci grosse differenze, a parità di macchina (forse potrebbero esserci differenze nelle dimensioni degli eseguibili creati, o nella loro velocità di caricamento/esecuzione).

 

Anche io credo che non ci siano grandi differenze di prestazioni.

 *Quote:*   

> Questa GBSD non mi stÃ  affatto convincendo. 

 

Secondo me non hai ben capito di che si tratta, io ti consiglierei di provarlo, anche in un ambiente simulato.

----------

## .:chrome:.

GBSD non vuol dire niente. te lo dico ancora una volta. chiamala Gentoo/FreeBSD, dato che esiste anche Gentoo/OpenBSD e una volta c'era anche Gentoo/NetBSD

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Non ho mai parlato di Linux in generale. Sono interessato esclusivamente al rapporto tra Gentoo e GBSD.

 

vedi che non hai capito niente?

"Gentoo" e basta non vuol dire NIENTE. Gentoo/Linux è quello che usi di solito. Gentoo/FreeBSD è quello che ti interessa.

cosa cambia?

Gentoo/Linux usa kernel Linux come tutte le distribuzioni Linux e librerie glibc, come tutte le distribuzioni Linux.

Gentoo/FreeBSD usa kernel FreeBSD e librerie libc

sono due architetture diverse, su cui girano kernel diversi, sistemi incompatibili, completamente diversi, progettati per scopi diversi, con diverso supporto hardware... completamente diversi!

C'è di mezzo Gentoo in tutti e due, vuol dire che quella versione di FreeBSD usa portage e tutto quello che gli va dietro per la gestione dei pacchetti. fine. è comodo, ma questo non toglie validità a quanto scritto sopra

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Considero Gentoo una distro non leggera in quanto si porta dietro i distfiles e le compilazioni, e queste ne succhiano di risorse (figuriamoci se poi compiliamo in ram   ).
> 
> Qualcosa del genere dovrebbe valere anche per GBSD.

 

vero, ma non è questo che fa la leggerenzza della distribuzione. avere tanti files su disco non fa andare lento il mio sistema (a meno che il mio sistema non sia windows).

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> I Portage sono gli stessi, gli aggiornamenti sono gli stessi? Almeno per le gcc facciamo finta di si.

 

http://packages.gentoo.org/archs/x86-fbsd/

----------

## lucapost

Quando scrivevo Gentoo mi riferivo a Gentoo/Linux, quando scrivevo GBSD mi riferivo a Gentoo/FreeBSD.

Scusate se non sono stato chiaro, d'ora in poi utilizzerÃ² i nomi completi.

Al momento attuale le versioni testing di gcc per Gentoo/Linux e Gentoo/FreeBSD sono le stesse.

La questione dei kernel diversi, e per quel che mi riguarda del supporto hardware in particolare, Ã¨ chiarissima.

Ora vorrei capire quali secondo voi sono le caratteristiche per definire una distro o un SO leggero, la soluzione di questo risolverÃ  molti problemi di incomprensione.

----------

## randomaze

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Ora vorrei capire quali secondo voi sono le caratteristiche per definire una distro o un SO leggero, la soluzione di questo risolverÃ  molti problemi di incomprensione.

 

Penso che la prima cosa da stabilire è "a cosa deve essere destinata".

In generale con leggera si intende che consuma poche risorse. Ma le risorse di cui abbisogna un server web sono diverse da quelle di un desktop, che sono a sua volta diverse da quelle di un desktop di 5 anni fa.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Ora vorrei capire quali secondo voi sono le caratteristiche per definire una distro o un SO leggero, la soluzione di questo risolverÃ  molti problemi di incomprensione.

 

credo che questo punto sia risolvibile solo prendendo in mano un testo che tartta di Sistemi Operativi

se vuoi un consiglio, io mi sono trovato molto bene e ho trovato molto bene il libro di William Stallings: Sistemi Operativi, per l'appunto

----------

## lucapost

Lasciamo stare il desktop, visto che Gentoo/FreeBSD in questo topic, dalla maggioranza degli interventi, Ã¨ stata sconsigliata a favore di Gentoo/Linux.

Devo sceglire se sul mio serverino (apache, ftp, ssh, router/firewall (3 ethernet, 1 wifi), mldonkey, senza X) metterci Gentoo/Linux o Gentoo/FreeBSD.

Pro Ã¨ contro delle due?

Cosa vuol dire che una Ã¨ piÃ¹ leggera dell'altra? 

Apache, o demoni analoghi, dove succhiano piÃ¹ risorse? Hanno la stessa reattivitÃ  ad una richiesta da parte dell'utente?

----------

## .:chrome:.

mettiamola cosÃ¬

tutto Ã¨ relativo. dipende da come lo usi, dal carico, da un sacco di cose.

il risultato esterno (per gli utenti del server) Ã¨ lo stesso. per l'amministratore pure, datoc he sempre si basa su portage.

a questo punto tieniti Linux, che lo sai usare e non devi imparare a usare un altro sistema (che secondo me non riusciresti nemmrno ad installare)

----------

## Luca89

Su un server al momento Gentoo/FreeBSD non va bene perchè è sperimentale (nessun pacchetto è marcato stabile). Poi visto che si tratta di un server casalingo non credo che avrai bisogno di chissà quali prestazioni, quindi IMHO mettere linux ti darà meno problemi.

----------

## lucapost

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il risultato esterno (per gli utenti del server) Ã¨ lo stesso. per l'amministratore pure, dato che sempre si basa su portage.

 

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi visto che si tratta di un server casalingo non credo che avrai bisogno di chissï¿½ quali prestazioni, quindi IMHO mettere linux ti darï¿½ meno problemi.

 

Constatato che il risultato Ã¨ lo stesso, un'altra cosa fondamentale per un server casalingo Ã¨ il consumo energetico (surriscaldamento, ventole che girano...)? Qualche info a riguardo?

[OT] *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> a questo punto tieniti Linux, che lo sai usare e non devi imparare a usare un altro sistema (che secondo me non riusciresti nemmeno ad installare)

 

Fortuna che non sono imparato come te! E per fortuna che non ti pago per impararmelo!    :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

[/OT]

----------

## .:chrome:.

non era quello, che intedevo...

la gente crede che viste una, le distribuzioni Linux, siano tutte uguali, includendo in questo insieme anche i vari BSD (sapessi quanti che ne conosco che credono che FreeBSD sia Linux) e pensano di potersela cavare sempre.

solitamente in realtà non è così.

diverso kernel, librerie, modo di programmare, sistema di base, simili script di avvio, diverso modo di partizionare il disco (anzi, non si partiziona nemmeno)... anche segui alla lettera la guida di installazione io dico che non ce ne vieni fuori.

non per critica nei tuoi confronti, ma FreeBSD è un sistema che non perdona. richiede uno skill che a me sembra che tu non abbia.

semplici considerazioni

l'installazione di Gentoo/FreeBSD non è per niente semplice. non basta spacchettare un archivio e lanciare uno script automatico. devi fare ancora molto a mano

come ho potuto spiegarti, scrivo cose che conosco. non parlo per sentito dire come hai fatto tu.

non ho assolutamente scritto nulla con intenzioni offensive, mi pare sia tu ad avere la coda di paglia. quindi evita di rispondermi con quel tonoLast edited by .:chrome:. on Sat Dec 16, 2006 4:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## X-Drum

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> [OT] *.:chrome:. wrote:*   a questo punto tieniti Linux, che lo sai usare e non devi imparare a usare un altro sistema (che secondo me non riusciresti nemmeno ad installare) 
> 
> Fortuna che non sono imparato come te! E per fortuna che non ti pago per impararmelo!     
> 
> [/OT]

 

non credo che quanto detto da .:chrome:. volesse essere offensivo,

era da intendere appunto come "..freebsd non è immediato come potrebbe essere una distro linux..."

----------

